# MY VIDEO



## Ondřej (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Guys! I really apology for my bad English, but I have a lot of experience with Depersonalization and Derealization that´s why I decided to make some clips where I can share what I´ve lived with DPDR.

Please be patient with my English. I hope I´ll be helpful for you.

Please write any comments to the video and any ideas..

ENJOY !


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you still experiencing Dp/Dr?

I think it is good you put english subtitles but I understand your english









Any tips on how to deal with Dp/Dr would be helpful. Books? Activities?


----------



## Ondřej (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes I am. I´ve had it very long time. But 24 hours a day about 5 years. I ´m glad you understand my English. But English are necessary







. There are many tips which may help. I´m going to public everything I heard in my next videos but If you ask me now I´ll tell you something now: b-complex, fish oil, and white meat seems to be good. Lipoic Acid may help as well. But I dont feeling any change with that. What helps me is a Spruce Tea. It makes my DR better. I recommend you jogging, relaxing with calm music for instance by Jacobson, gym. Then to be in the nature the most, to have a sex or masturbate the most and do everything what your natural page wants. Dont ilozate yourself try to be with the people the most. Watch the film "Numb". It´s a fairytale but may help. Many people say that these books are very useful:

http://www.amazon.com/Feeling-Unreal-Depersonalization-Disorder-Loss/dp/0195170229

http://www.anxietynomore.co.uk/the_book.html

GOOD LUCK AND TRY TO LIVE HEALTHY LIFE IF YOU WANT TO RECOVER YOURSELF!


----------

